# Red: yes. Purple: not so much...



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

*Achieving red coloration in my plants has always come easy to me. But there is a color that I can't seem to get a plant to produce. I bought a bunch of Pogostemon stellata eustralis , and they had nice deep purple coloration. As my plants grow, all new growth is green. I am happy that the plants are doing well and growing, but I would like to get them to turn that beautiful purple color they had at first. Does anyone one know what I can add, or what I can do to help these plants regain their former glory?


~Plants in front: Cabomba furcata. Plants in far backround: Pogostemon stellata eustralis *


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Plants look nice. Do you have co2? Do you dose your plants with root tabs?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Currently you are the fertilizing master on this forum. Heck, I would be happy with red's. I have seen this plant come in purple at the shop and actually been able to keep it that way for about a month. However the fertilizing methods I use at the shop are odd. Reds grow out of control, purples maintain, and photosynthesis occurs. My dosing is INTENSE and done as often as possible. 

They are 2 40b sharing a CO2 setup with open tops and dual T5 HO lights on a 10 hr photo cycle. The tanks have alot of evaporation so I use the daily top off as a way to add fertilizers. This what I add to the top off jug:

10mml Flourish Iron
10mml Flourish Potassium 
10mml Flourish Comprehensive 
10mml Flourish Nitrate 

Every day

It works amazing at the store but I have been unable to recreate it at home. Of course a dosing regime is different for every tank and Im sure you know this. I use dry fertilizers at home because the above products get RIDICULOUS when applied to a home application.


----------



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

Coolfish said:


> Plants look nice. Do you have co2? Do you dose your plants with root tabs?


Yes to both. Although, my CO2 system is currently some what primitive, it works for now; but could / will be much better. 

My plants are also fertilized very well with N.P.K., various phosphates, and many trace minerals for a complete balance. A system that has worked for me for a very, very long time. 

I'm not sure how CO2 could affect color; but my current CO2 level in my tank is at about 1/5 the amount that I want it to be at. 

You got me thinking though, that this species may need to take root first, and then absorb a lot of what they need through their roots?


----------



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

grogan said:


> Currently you are the fertilizing master on this forum. Heck, I would be happy with red's. I have seen this plant come in purple at the shop and actually been able to keep it that way for about a month. However the fertilizing methods I use at the shop are odd. Reds grow out of control, purples maintain, and photosynthesis occurs. My dosing is INTENSE and done as often as possible.
> 
> They are 2 40b sharing a CO2 setup with open tops and dual T5 HO lights on a 10 hr photo cycle. The tanks have alot of evaporation so I use the daily top off as a way to add fertilizers. This what I add to the top off jug:
> 
> ...


I don't know if I am the master lol, I am sure there is A LOT that I don't know yet. 

I lose a lot of water due to evaporation as well because of my lights, and I do the same thing when I top my tanks off.. For example, today I had to had to add about 1.5 gallons. I dosed that top off water with 5ml Nitrogen, 5ml Potassium, and two 5ml of separate traces I use. Your right though, it gets ridiculous!!! I went to grab a bottle of Nitrogen, which use to last me a long time, and it was almost gone... I was glad I just bought a spare, but I was kind of pissed because that stuff is expensive! I am trying to mix my dry and bottled ferts, so I can save some money.. so far so good. 

I have actually been worried that I will OD the plants, even though I do a water change about every 2-3 days ( 5 - 7 % ). I am paranoid that I will burn my plants, because I have done it before so many times. Maybe I should give it a little increase and watch the water parameters / plant response and see how it goes.


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

Red is supposedly gained from iron. Ive also heard of people getting pink baby tears with extreme lighting. I dont think id go too far with the pogo if i were you. That cabomba looks great and is considered to be a difficult plant...try getting a hold of a nursery to see what they suggest. They grow that plant so they should know how or why they get it to turn purple


----------

